# New Port Clinton bait store.



## snagless-1

Has anyone heard of a new outdoor hunting and fishing store that's supposed to be built in Port Clinton near cheese haven and airport?


----------



## fishdealer04

Yeah its going to be a Fisherman's Central and a Fisherman's Central Marine with boat storage where the Walmart used to be up there. Supposed to open in the springtime.


----------



## FISHIN 2

I just hope they open at 5 am and give you a good count on minnows too !!


----------



## c. j. stone

Doesn't sound like more live bait than worms and larvae, like Wmart-but I don't really know.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

All I have to say is just give them a chance everyone, I buy all my tackle at their Akron location which is more geared towards bass fishing, but they are getting more walleye stuff in little by little. Anyways the people that own these stores are great people and will do anything to make their customers happy, they are all fishermen themselves so they know the sport well. I have heard people asking about the live bait and the 5 am opening at the new location, sounds like they are going to do everything in their power to try to accommodate the needs of the fishermen up there. Just may take some time, but they will get it right in the long run.


----------



## K gonefishin

Their Akron store is pretty awesome, loaded with gear, it's a true fishermans superstore, Cabelas and Bass pro are pure garbage now and are only interested in selling branded gear and they don't stock all the brands alot of guys want to buy so a store like this will help guys out in the area. 

This store should do very well, they will cater to the location without question. I do hope they have bait and open early, we will see.


----------



## Shortdrift

K gonefishin said:


> Their Akron store is pretty awesome, loaded with gear, it's a true fishermans superstore, Cabelas and Bass pro are pure garbage now and are only interested in selling branded gear and they don't stock all the brands alot of guys want to buy so a store like this will help guys out in the area.
> 
> This store should do very well, they will cater to the location without question. I do hope they have bait and open early, we will see.


Right On!!!!!! Fisherman's Central should be a success in Port Clinton as they stock for the area as well as associated species and don't deal in cheap junk. I'm sure they will hire some darn good local fishermen to assist the anglers that are not that familar with the Western Basin as well as the working techniques and productive areas. Though the Akron store is primarily bass oriented due to their proximity to several GREAT bass lakes, they do have a good selection of Erie oriented tackle and lures. 
If you are interestef in quality, this is the place to shop. If not, stick with the big box stores.


----------



## bigbass201

I drove by that location Monday and thought to myself I need to get to this place when it opens. I've ordered a couple things from them in the past on-line.


----------



## dfast

HAPPY HOOKER IS A GREAT PLACE TO SHOP FOR FISHERMAN TOO! MANY GREAT PRICED LURES AND EQUIPMENT.


----------



## KaGee

dfast said:


> HAPPY HOOKER IS A GREAT PLACE TO SHOP FOR FISHERMAN TOO! MANY GREAT PRICED LURES AND EQUIPMENT.


No where near Port Clinton.


----------



## fshnfreak

I am concerned about the impact it will have on the little guys in the area. I always whenever possible try to support the local businesses. I have been fishing that area for years. I guess only time will tell. It will be nice to be able to grab some trolling gear and a gallon of quality 2 cycle out board oil all in one location.


----------



## johnboy111711

fshnfreak said:


> I am concerned about the impact it will have on the little guys in the area. I always whenever possible try to support the local businesses. I have been fishing that area for years. I guess only time will tell. It will be nice to be able to grab some trolling gear and a gallon of quality 2 cycle out board oil all in one location.


They are a local business. The owners are from NE ohio. They just decided that their business model was to be larger and stock more items than other places. With that being said, the store in the portage lakes area is having a sale this weekend on baits and extra discounts on the custom painted baits.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

johnboy111711 said:


> They are a local business. The owners are from NE ohio. They just decided that their business model was to be larger and stock more items than other places. With that being said, the store in the portage lakes area is having a sale this weekend on baits and extra discounts on the custom painted baits.


Yeah thanks for that knowledge now my wallet is a little lighter! lol


----------



## johnboy111711

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Yeah thanks for that knowledge now my wallet is a little lighter! lol


I hope the sale was good. If anyone is curious about how the store is ran, stop down. It will take a lot of the guess work out of what it will look like. They have also started renovations and have photos on their website. check them out.


----------



## CHI-Town Monk

K gonefishin said:


> Their Akron store is pretty awesome, loaded with gear, it's a true fishermans superstore, Cabelas and Bass pro are pure garbage now and are only interested in selling branded gear and they don't stock all the brands alot of guys want to buy so a store like this will help guys out in the area.
> 
> This store should do very well, they will cater to the location without question. I do hope they have bait and open early, we will see.


Was in Ft Lauderdale at the beginning of the month and hit the Bass Pro store there. Talked with one of their employees who claimed he had worked there for a long time. His comment was that since the merger with Cabelas, he had never seen the store this empty. He was not happy with the inner-web. Earlier this year I spoke with the employees at my local Cabelas, and they are NOT happy with the merger.
I am so old that I bought tackle from the original Bass Pro shop in Montgomery, AL a long time ago. Going to miss buying fishing equipment there when they stop selling it, much like Dick's.

Aside from that, hope everybody has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Muddy

The floor space in the Columbus Cabela’s store is now about 50% Columbia clothing, fleece jackets, sun glasses, and $300 coolers.


----------



## Muddy

The floor space in the Columbus Cabela’s store is now about 50% Columbia clothing, fleece jackets, sun glasses, and $300 coolers.


----------



## baitguy

the Avon store is every bit of 50% that stuff, a splendid selection of flannels  they just spent a few thousands to make a nice shiny new display of expensive designer sun glasses  in case you want to stock up on 4-5 pairs  and what was previously the Bargain Cave is now ice fishing ... they're much like a grocery store, if you stay on the outer rim of the store it's the stuff you want and need, the middle is all fluff ...


----------



## FishyMcFisherson

Anybody know when this place in Port Clinton is opening?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

FishyMcFisherson said:


> Anybody know when this place in Port Clinton is opening?


Don't know if you have Facebook but you could ask them on their page! They are awesome people!


----------



## cjc

The new store will be in the old wall Mart bldg


----------



## DHower08

Guys just wait till the store opens. This is not a wal Mart style tackle store. These guys are legit. They will hire Iocal people with knowledge of the local fisheries . I am regularly in the Akron store and fish local tourneys against all the guys that work there and own it. You will not deal with a better group of guys period .


----------

